# PUCO + Dept. of Commerce + Time Warner = High Speed Internet



## Doc

Last week I decided to complain to PUCO about Time Warner not providing us cable service when all of our neighbors have it. PUCO does not cover the cable carriers, so they sent my complaint to Ohio Dept. of Commerce. 

Dept of Commerce contacted me saying they can put forward my complaint, but they do not have authority to force Time Warner to provide service to anyone.

Time Warner called today and said they had an engineer out here yesterday. He reviewed the situation and advised that they will have the cable run (to the telephone pole closest to my house) by next Thursday, April 24th.   Yippeeee!!!! So on April 24th I should be able to place the order for cable service / high speed internet. Awesome! We've waited so friggin long ..... I can't wait.


----------



## pirate_girl

I go through Time Warner Greg, and I love it.
Road Runner.. zoommmmmmmmm lol


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.speedtest.net/

this is cool...


----------



## pirate_girl

results


----------



## Doc

Good link PG!

Here is why I'm so excited ... Here is what I'm at today:


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Good link PG!
> 
> Here is why I'm so excited ... Here is what I'm at today:
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/261010957.png


 
haha.. mercy!!
You're crawling there aren't ya?


----------



## Doc

Barely crawling.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> results





Holy Crap Ola PG, your fast, I am running 1696 and am happy with that.


murph


----------



## urednecku

Our desk-top shows 1705 / 371, (wired directly) and the
             lap-top at 1467 / 368, wireless

Not flying, but a hell of a lot faster than dial-up.


----------



## Blondie

Doc said:


> Barely crawling.


This is like the snail joke you posted earlier in the week "it all happened so fast" 
..... or maybe that's just my kind of humor


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Blondie

I don't know what those numbers mean.  It would most likely be a waste of typing time if you tried to explain it to me- just tell me if it's good or bad


----------



## Doc

Blondie said:


> This is like the snail joke you posted earlier in the week "it all happened so fast"
> ..... or maybe that's just my kind of humor



  Yeah, kinda like that!


----------



## urednecku

Blondie said:


> I don't know what those numbers mean. It would most likely be a waste of typing time if you tried to explain it to me- just tell me if it's good or bad


 
 Same here. I just know it has something to do with how fast info is moved.


----------



## California

1410/316 per that test. (rural DSL). Not bad for out in the 'country'. 

Well not really country, the area is also known as Telecom Valley. I'm a few miles SW of Oreilly Publishing if a few of you techies have heard of them.


----------



## Doc

Blondie said:


> I don't know what those numbers mean.  It would most likely be a waste of typing time if you tried to explain it to me- just tell me if it's good or bad



The bigger the number the better.  That is why everyone can look at my numbers and laugh.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Holy Crap Ola PG, your fast, I am running 1696 and am happy with that.
> 
> 
> murph


 
 Time Warner/Road Runner is the stuff  
I am very happy with it.


----------



## Doc

PG, do you have any speed enhancer like that web site offers in your setup.  Blondie also has time warner and her numbers are good, but mucho lower?


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> PG, do you have any speed enhancer like that web site offers in your setup. Blondie also has time warner and her numbers are good, but mucho lower?


 
Nope.


----------



## ddrane2115

I was 10 megs down and 1 meg up, good to go for me


----------



## Bobcat

Doc said:


> PG, do you have any speed enhancer like that web site offers in your setup.  Blondie also has time warner and her numbers are good, but mucho lower?



Cable speeds are going to vary greatly as most cable companies share bandwidth over entire neighborhoods. During Internet 'primetime' your speed will be much lower when everyone in your neighborhood is on the net at the same time. A friend of mine who uses Comcast gets many Mb/s in the early morning, and then barely in the Kb/s just after dinner time.


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Cable speeds are going to vary greatly as most cable companies share bandwidth over entire neighborhoods. During Internet 'primetime' your speed will be much lower when everyone in your neighborhood is on the net at the same time. A friend of mine who uses Camcast gets many Mb/s in the early morning, and then barely in the Kb/s just after dinner time.


 
Yes it does vary.
Not a whole lot though.


----------



## Bobcat

Depends on your neighborhood. If you're in a developing/rural area, you may have all the bandwidth to yourself most of the time....until that new development springs up.


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Depends on your neighborhood. If you're in a developing/rural area, you may have all the bandwidth to yourself most of the time....until that new development springs up.


I live in a rural area (just outside of_ town_) in a relatively new housing development


----------



## Blondie

Doc said:


> PG, do you have any speed enhancer like that web site offers in your setup.  Blondie also has time warner and her numbers are good, but mucho lower?


I was actually running the test from work and they use.... something else.  I have no idea who the provider is.


----------



## DaveNay

Chumps....


----------



## Doc

Blondie said:


> I was actually running the test from work and they use.... something else.  I have no idea who the provider is.



Ahhh, okay, nevermind PG.  

People I work with who have Time Warner said their speeds have been throttled back.  That TW put some kind of throttle on the total bandwidth any one user gets.  

No matter, it will still be faster than what I have now with an air card.


----------



## DaveNay

That first result I posted was from work.  This is my speed from home.


----------



## jwstewar

I guess I have a pretty good connection.


----------



## Doc

jwstewar said:


> I guess I have a pretty good connection.



Dang Jim, is that DSL with Sprint?   I just checked my work internet speeds and you beat them too.    I'm at 26k download and 18k upload.


----------



## jwstewar

I cheated.  I was at work too. The air card at home won't do much. It is probably even slower than yours. Once we get back in the house we will go back to DSL, but it'll probably be around a meg.


----------



## jwstewar

You know, the more I'm thinking about this, I wonder if I should try this. Cable runs down Rt. 50, we are on the corner of Rt. 50, but our address isn't Rt. 50. The neighbors that adjoin our property (up a bit of a hill) have cable, but they won't service us. Adelphia (at that time) said we could get it, but it would cost us 8k.


----------



## Doc

The thing that helped me is that I am for sure inside their service area.  Our house sits way back off the road, and we have our own telephone pole in the yard that is about 200ft from the neighbors telephone pole.  They'll need to make that run, but since we are inside the serviceable area they are going to take care of us.  
Adelphia used to be the carrier here also.  Time Warner bought them out a year or two ago.  Maybe it's TW for you too.  Call and ask for service is the 1st step in the process.


----------



## jwstewar

I've done the request service things a few times. I do it every year or so. The worst part is, my sister used to even work for Adelphia and they wouldn't do it.


----------



## pirate_girl

bump!

there is where I was in April vs now with the Turbo Powerboost


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Can't beat that download speed!  Wow!

I got my speed doubled a while ago which was nice:


----------



## rback33

Mine today from work. Will try and check it tonight from home, but no sure what time we will get there....


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> bump!
> 
> there is where I was in April vs now with the Turbo Powerboost



WOW!!!!!     I'm impressed.  
How much for the turbo boost PG?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

My standard Roadrunner is giving me about the same speeds as you had before the upgrade.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> WOW!!!!!     I'm impressed.
> How much for the turbo boost PG?


It's $9.95 added to your cable bill.
I got this trial month for $4.95.
Think I just might stick with it.


----------



## rback33

From home... several things going if that matters...


----------



## pirate_girl

rback33 said:


> From home... several things going if that matters...


slowpoke!


----------



## rback33

Yeah.. I know.. could speed it up for more $$$ some of us are in the sticks on satellite....


----------



## Bobcat

Here's my Internet connection and speed from Monday. I have to put one of these in each day for the next week or so before I can get Internet access since there isn't anything else available in the southeast corner of MT.


----------



## Big Dog

DSL from Windstream, too far out in the sticks to get the 3meg upgrade and no cable.


----------

